# steelhead in grand btwen flat and thornapple



## spumoni (May 18, 2008)

if one had a canoe or kayak in put in at flat river or thornapple, is there a way to locate holes/ resting areas in the main run of the grand, and would that be a good approach? (shore, holes at ends of riffles,, etc) If fish aren't from a trib, would they even go into it? I have a fly rod (10 / 7 wt), and an anchor. OR would i be better off in the Rogue, up a ways from the grand. Im trying to fish areas that aren't overfished, farther from very easy access, with the boat, get out and wade and such. I'd appreciate your experience w any of those ?'s. Going out this week


----------



## vinegar strokin (Nov 24, 2010)

You didn't read the rules did you? That river gets pounded harder than Hulbert! You'll find fish in the grand.


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

Some peeps don't get why we have the rules that we have here and it just BLOWS.

To answer your question, between Lowell and Ada is pretty flat. Your best bet would be to put in in Ada and float to just before Knapp on the Grand. The last 1/4 mile is shallow and boring but there are places to find fish in between. If you know Steelhead those places will be clear once you get to them.

You just have to get out and find them. I can promise you 100% that you will put ZERO fish into your boat, kayak or canoe from behind a computer. I can also tell you that people still caught fish before Mr Al Gore created this lovely internet that we have.


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

spumoni said:


> Going out this week


Most of the area rivers are high and colored, probably not the best time to explore new water.


----------



## spumoni (May 18, 2008)

Ok Strokin,Stiff, i take your points, read the rules (all the way thru) and I get it. 
Thanks. 
and Flyfisher, very salient point. will stick to the known water


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

where are these rules u grumpy ol bastards keep barking about


----------



## cad679 (Oct 22, 2006)

Check the list of unmentionable rivers. The one you asked about os on it. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## spumoni (May 18, 2008)

i like small water i can read - I will check it out. I did see a fat beaver or muskrat or something while on the grand though...


----------

